# Leaking around portafilter handle



## Beddiawl (12 mo ago)

Hi All,

I wonder if you can help me, 6 month old Breville VCF125, since getting my own grinder, I am having a leak around the portafilter handle.

The leaking only happens when I grind finely, if I grind coarser, there is no leak. 

Any ideas?

I thought possibly the group head seal had gone, but, Breville do not do spare seals for this machine, and they say there's no way the seal has gone yet. (I only have approx 5 or 6 coffee's a week) and the portafilter is sound in the machine and is not sitting past where it should be!


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Only thing I can think of that might do that with the seal and other aspects ok is too much grinds in the filter basket,
Another - that the machined doesn't have an over pressure valve to limit brew pressure. I'd have thought that was unlikely,

If you tamp, place a small coin on the puck, fit to the machine, remove and check if the coin has left an impression on the puck your using too much coffee.


----------

